# urq restorers



## erniehok (Mar 12, 2007)

I have owned an '85 urq since new. It has been stored for about eight years but started up and driven once a month or so. I am looking for an experienced and reliable restorer to bring it back to good cosmetic and mechanical condition. The car is located in Boise, ID, but I would consider transporting it anywhere in North America where I could get a first rate job done and would welcome any suggestions.


_Modified by erniehok at 2:53 PM 3/12/2007_


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: urq restorers (erniehok)*

Here's a shop that's worked on some *very* interesting restorations:
http://www.guildclassiccars.com/
Looking through the projects, it seems that they have cutomers from all across North America.
Some of the past projects that they have worked on..
http://www.guildclassiccars.co...s.htm


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: urq restorers (katman)*

I'll do it for you for a case of beer!









With restorers, there's waaaay too many to list.
Check with Hemmings on what they reccomend.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: urq restorers (Sepp)*

Thats AWESOME that you have owned it from brand new http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck getting that 85 restored, the best year Ur-Q in the States








What color is yours?


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: urq restorers (Quattro Krant)*

Best year being a 85 come on! everyone knows the best year is a 82?


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: urq restorers (URQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *URQ* »_Best year being a 85 come on! everyone knows the best year is a 82?















If your idea of fun is re-wiring a car, sure, 82 is the best


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: urq restorers (Quattro Krant)*

Yes that was some of the fun part







but that is behind us now??


----------



## M-technik-3 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: urq restorers (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_If your idea of fun is re-wiring a car, sure, 82 is the best









This would be good because now you wouldn't have to worry about broken harness looms and all the other know and dreaded VAG wiring.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: urq restorers (M-technik-3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M-technik-3* »_
This would be good because now you wouldn't have to worry about broken harness looms and all the other know and dreaded VAG wiring.
You know, I have never really had any issues with VAG wiring. Everyone says that it is garbage, but out off all the VW's and Audi's, I've been fine. My current 86 4kq has some issues, but it was the PO that created them, not VAG


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: urq restorers (Quattro Krant)*

With the ur's as you probably already know the pre-'84's with the rabbit-esque fuse boxes....no good. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## S3-4ttro (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: urq restorers (URQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *URQ* »_Yes that was some of the fun part







but that is behind us now??

Email sent Billy


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: urq restorers (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_With the ur's as you probably already know the pre-'84's with the rabbit-esque fuse boxes....no good. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I know and I avoided







If I was to have kept my 83, it was going to get all that fun stuff re done.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: urq restorers (Quattro Krant)*

I'll be back on the East Coast again, I'll see you at the UPG gathering in CT next year.
If you need a place to crash in CT, let me know!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: urq restorers (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_I'll be back on the East Coast again, I'll see you at the UPG gathering in CT next year.
If you need a place to crash in CT, let me know!
 When is that show again? I'll definitely try and make it in the Ur-Q http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: urq restorers (Quattro Krant)*

I only made it to the first gathering, and moved out west....
I beleive it was in May, but think they have changed the dates around since then...
I'll be sure to post an announcement in this forum.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: urq restorers (Sepp)*

Yeah, give me a heads up a bit ahead of time so I can request time off and coordinate this with my GF and having someone watch Maddie.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: urq restorers (Quattro Krant)*

You bet!


----------



## M-technik-3 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: urq restorers (Sepp)*









The 2005 event. The Mars red one is a friend of mine.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: urq restorers (M-technik-3)*

Looks like a fun time. Not too sure about the Delta Intergralle wheels on the white Ur-Q though.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Second that!


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

That pic is awesome !


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (radgti8v)*

He's had those wheels on that car for years..


----------



## M-technik-3 (Aug 21, 2003)

Here's another shot from that year.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (M-technik-3)*

Back when I lived on the East coast, I made it to the first UPG (*u*r quattro *p*reservation *g*roup) back in 2004.
There was 22 urq's there!!!
Fricking awesome.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Can't wait for this year, you better be there Sepp


----------

